# PubMed- Assessment of Small Bowel Motility in Patients With Chronic Intestinal Pseudo-Obstruction Using Cine-MRI.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Assessment of Small Bowel Motility in Patients With Chronic Intestinal Pseudo-Obstruction Using Cine-MRI.*

Am J Gastroenterol. 2013 Mar 19;

Authors: Ohkubo H, Kessoku T, Fuyuki A, Iida H, Inamori M, Fujii T, Kawamura H, Hata Y, Manabe N, Chiba T, Kwee TC, Haruma K, Matsuhashi N, Nakajima A, Takahara T

Abstract
OBJECTIVES:Chronic intestinal pseudo-obstruction (CIPO) is a rare, serious motility disorder, with life-threatening complications over time. However, lack of an established, non-invasive diagnostic method has caused delays in the diagnosis of this intractable disease. Cine-magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) is an emerging technique, with a potential to evaluate the motility of the entire bowel. We compared small bowel motility in healthy volunteers, patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), and those with CIPO, using cine-MRI, and evaluated the usefulness of cine-MRI as a novel diagnostic method for CIPO.METHODS:Twelve healthy volunteers, IBS patients, and CIPO patients prospectively underwent cine-MRI at 1.5â€‰T. Luminal diameter, contraction ratio, and contraction cycle were measured and compared between the groups.RESULTS:Cine-MRI provided sufficient dynamic images to assess the motility of the entire small bowel. Luminal diameter (mean±s.d.) in CIPO patients was significantly higher than that in healthy volunteers and IBS patients (43.4±14.1, 11.1±1.5, and 10.9±1.9â€‰mm, respectively), and contraction ratio was significantly lower in CIPO patients than that in healthy volunteers and IBS patients (17.1±11.0%, 73.0±9.3%, and 74.6±9.4%, respectively). No significant differences were observed in the contraction cycle.CONCLUSIONS:This study is the first to assess the clinical utility of cine-MRI in CIPO patients. Cine-MRI clearly detected contractility impairments in CIPO patients. Cine-MRI is noninvasive, radiation-free, and can directly evaluate the entire small bowel peristalsis, and can detect the affected loops at a glance; therefore, it might be extremely useful for the diagnosis and follow-up of CIPO patients in clinical practice.Am J Gastroenterol advance online publication, 19 March 2013; doi:10.1038/ajg.2013.57.

PMID: 23511458 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

